# سؤال حول تكييف مسجد



## زينب عبد المحسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المطلوب حساب كم وحدة تكييف من النوع السبلت يونت(decorative) وليس سبليت دكت اذا كانت المساحة للقاعة الاولى للصلاة= 15mx21m والقاعة الثانية للصلاة = 8.5m x18m ارجو التفضل من الاخوة مهندسى التكييف الرد بقدر المستطاع بسرعة حول عدد وحدات التكييف المطلوبة للمساحتين علما ان القاعتين منفصلتين مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## magdygamal_8 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أين هذا المسجد ماهو إرتفاع المسجد وماهي مواصفات الحوائط والشبابيك والخ بيانات كثيرة يجب توفيرها


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذ مجدى لاهتمامك بالموضوع المسجد فى الامارات توجد قبة فى وسط القاعة الكبيرة ارتفاع المسجد من الارض الى السقوف الثانوية =4.90 متر الابواب والشبابيك عادية ارجو اعطائى ولو قيمة تقريبية


----------



## الفاتح علي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*ارجو توجيهي في حالة اي خطأ*

القاعة الاولى تحتاج الى 60 طن تقريبيا 
القاعة الثانية تحتاج الى 30 طن تقريبيا
مع مراعاة الاعداد الكبيرة للمصلين وخصوصا في صلاة الجمعة
حيث ان هناك علاقة متداولة بين المهندسين تنص على ان 
حمل التبريد بالطن =الطول *العرض*الارتفاع / 27 
والله اعلم من صحتها


----------



## على الشاعر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

القاعة الاولى 40 حصان والثانية 20 حصان
يمكن اختيار 8 اجهزة 5 حصان فى الاولى واربع اجهزة ايضا 5 حصان فى الثانيه
او 10 اجهزة 4 حصان فى الاولى والثانية 5 اجهزة نفس القدرة او تحويلها بالطن تبريد كما ذكر الاخ / الفاتح على ,,,, 

( كل 8 متر2 تقدر بواحد حصان )

شكرا .....

والله اعلم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اجنهادات مشكورة 
للمعلومية : 0.066 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع اذا كان الارتفاع لايزيد عن ثلاثة امتار
0.07 طن تبريد لارتفاع الخمسة أمتار
0.09 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع لارتفاع 9 أمتار
و بما أن هذا مسجد فاننا نضرب المساحة في 0.09 للاخذ في الاعتبار عدد المصلبن 
و بالتالي تحتاج القاعة الكبري 30 طن تبريد أي 6 وحدات دولابي قدرة كل منها التبريدية 5 طن تبريد عندما تكون درجة الحرارة الخارجية 115 د ف و الخلاصة استخدمي ست وحدات طاقة كل منها الاستاندرد 6 طن تبريد ( الاسمية nominal cooling capacity ) وبعض الموزعين حتي يكسب الصفقة يقدم الوحدة ذات الـ 5 طن الاستاندرد و سيقسم انها تكفي فحذار
القاعة الصغري سنحتاج 4 وحدات كل منها 6 طن تبريد ( ط ت )

و للزملاء بلاش لغة الحصان لانها غير هعروفة الا في مصر
و بالمنايبة عرض علي اليوم مشروع تشللر مقدر وحدات تداول الهواء بالحصان بدون معدل تدفق هواء ولا استاتيك بريشر ولا بي تي يو و طبعا ادركت ان الزميل بلدياتي فكفيت على الخبر ماجور وطلبته و صححت له و اعطيته نماذج يستعين بها و الرزق على الله
و هذه المعاملات مذكورة في كتابي ، و في كتابHVAC :RULES OF THUMB منشور علي القور شير ضمن المكتبة اللي الوملاء اكرمهم الله يضعون نسخ منها على الفور شير جزاهم الله خيرا و اذكر ان هذا الكتب ثمنه حوالي 900 ريال منذ خمس سنوات وهو كتاب قبم يمكن تسميته جواهر التكييف و التبريد لمن يريد من العلم المزيد
، ولكـني انبه ان المشاريع ذات الاستخدام الخاص تحتاج التصميم :اشكركم لتحمل الاطالة


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر للاخوة المهندسين مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 سبتمبر 2009)

المنطقة الاولى تحتاج الى 53 طن تبريد
المنطقة الثانية تحتاج الى 26 طن تبريد
وانصح بوضع اجهزة نوع كاسيت لان المسجد يحتوي على السقوف الثانوية 
منتج ال جي نوع كاسيت يعمل بمسافات طويلة تصل الى 40 متر 
مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## اديب اديب (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ
كما قال الاخوة 8 متر مربع تحتاج واحد طن تبريد بغض النظر عن الارتفاع


----------



## osama mas (10 سبتمبر 2009)

المنطقة الاولى تحتاج الى 35 طن تبريد والثانية الى 18 طن تبريد بعد اخذ الاعتبار بالارتفاع


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (25 فبراير 2010)

لازم نعرف ايه البيانات الخاصه بالمسجد زي الموقع واالارتفاع وعدد الشبابيك والابواب وحاجات تانيه كتير


----------



## aati badri (25 فبراير 2010)

تقريبا دي مشكلة 
رغم انه التكييف كله قائم على تقريبا
المساحة فقط لاتكفي
لازم الطول و العرض والارتفاع وايهم يواجه الشمال وايهم يواجه ايه مش عارف
نوع الحائط والسقف والسماكة وهل يوجد عزل 
وماتموضع المساحتين متجاورات والا متباعدات
ايضا الابواب والشبابيك ونوع وسمك الزجاج وكم طبقة هو ومعزول او غير معزول


----------



## aati badri (25 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع من شهر9 السنة الماضية
يعني المسجد يمكن صله فيه اهلنا في الامارات
اااااااسف


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورين جميعا وخصوصا م \ صبرى سعيد*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل الموضوع مطروح للنقاش مرة اخري 
المكيفات الدولابي علشان السعر و الهواء يخرج في منسوب وجه المصلين تقريبا 
المكيفات الاسبليت جيدة ولكن الرطوبة في الصيف ح تغرق الدنيا 
و طالما المسجد في الامارات فاعتقد ان التكلفة ليست هي الاهم خاصة ان الاطنان موش كبيرة 
و بالتالي اذا لم يكن المسجد قد تم انشاؤه او في طور الانشاء فاني انصح باستخدام وحدات باكيج لانها الاكفأ و ياريت تكون تري او يورك او كارير لان ده بيت عبادة 
و جزاء المجتهدين خير


----------



## 1998 (25 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اديب اديب الطن تبريد يغطى مساحه من 12الى 16 متر مربع


----------



## saher haz (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (27 فبراير 2010)

كمية الفرش اير في المسجد للفرد الواحد تقدر بكام cfm ?​


----------



## السيد احمد (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (2 يونيو 2010)

شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## eng_taha_a (2 يونيو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم اجنهادات مشكورة
> للمعلومية : 0.066 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع اذا كان الارتفاع لايزيد عن ثلاثة امتار
> 0.07 طن تبريد لارتفاع الخمسة أمتار
> 0.09 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع لارتفاع 9 أمتار
> ...


:28:​مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تعقيباً على مشاركة المهندس صبري يا استاذي الكريم لدي سؤال هام حول مشاركتك وتقديرك للأطنان بالنسبة للمسجد واتضح من تلك الحسابات ان القاعة الكبرى للمسجد والتي مساحتها 21×15 تحتاج 34 طن والقاعة الصغرى والتي مساحتها 18×8.5 تحتاج 24 طن ، اذا رجعنا الى الطريقة الحسابية التي اجريتها في حساباتك فهي للقاعة الأولى صحيحة ولكن بالنسبة للقاعة الثانية فهي غير مطابقة لحساباتك ، فأرجو توضيح تلك الحسابات لإفادتنا وإفادة الجميع بها وشكراً


----------



## baqi (7 يونيو 2010)

شكر جزيل على المعلومات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله طبعا الموضوع هنا من الجميل فيه انه عصارة لخبرات الجميع
بالفعل انا عملت من قبل تجمع عندى لمجموعة من الاستشاريين من المكتب العربى وبعض المكاتب الكبيرة فى مصر ودار الحوار كالتالى
اولا
الحجم بالمتر المكعب مضروب فى نسبة بين 250 الى 280 بى تى يو
15*21*5=1575
1575*280=441000
441000/12000=36.75
بمعنى ان القاعة الكبرى تاخذ 37 طن تبريد

المهندس الثانى قال
المساحة مضروبة فى نسبة بين 1200 الى 1300 بى تى يو
15*21=315
315*1300=40950
40950/12000=34.125
القاعة الكبرى
اذا تاخذ 35 طن تبريد
وهذا الكلام يوافق كلام 
مهندس صبرى سعيد
فى القاعة الكبرى
اما القاعة الصغرى فقد خانه الحساب فقط اما طريقته ممتازه وانا معجب بيه جدا
القاعة الصغرى حسابها
18 طن تبريد
ومن واقع خبرتى ولان هذا مسجد ولعمل حساب يوم الجمعة يعنى العدد بيكون اكبر من الطبيعى
القاعة الكبرى 
40 طن للامان
والصغرى
20 طن للامان
والله من وراء القصد 
مع تحياتى اخوكم الاصغر الذليل الى الله
مهندس السيد حلاوة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا مهندس سيد
و جل من لايسهو 
مع تحياتي للزميل الفاضل المهندس طه و الزميل الأشقر بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 يونيو 2010)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا
وانفعنا بما علمتنا
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## nofal (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## samy m (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤالى يا جماعة لماذا و متى نستخدم المكيف الدولابى الفرى ستاند ........ و ألف شكر


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

samy m قال:


> سؤالى يا جماعة لماذا و متى نستخدم المكيف الدولابى الفرى ستاند ........ و ألف شكر



ستجد الاجابة ان شاء الله فى هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195243-22.html


----------



## eng.mohameed (27 سبتمبر 2010)

القاعة الاولى 40 حصان يعنى 26 طن اى خمس اجهزة 7.5 حصان او مايعادلها 
القاعو الثانية 20 حصان يعنى 14 طن اى ثلاث اجهزة 7.5 حصان او مايعادلها


----------



## بدرالدين بدرى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحه ربنا يبارك للمهندس صبرى والمهندس سيد ويكثر من امثالهم ويزيدهم علما ونورا


----------



## omerpop (14 مارس 2011)

المنطقة الاولى تحتاج الى 31 بعد الاحمال يوضع عدد 6 وحدات بقدرة 36000 btu انشاء الله بتكفى
المنطقة الثانية 15 طن تبريد 3 وحدات قدرة 36000 btu h او 4 وحدات قدرة 30000 btu


----------



## allal1968 (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا لا افقه كثيرا في المصطلحات الانكليزية ، ارجو ان تفيدوني ما معنى باكج يونيت و وحدة دولبي
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسلام عمار (2 يوليو 2011)

الله اكبر اللى بحلم بيه بيتححقق مع علش ان فرحنا لاننا بنقوم برفع الحارسة عن النقابات وكمان شايف مجهود وطريق جيدا للحوا ر يرفع من مستوى المهندسين الله اكبر


----------



## أيهم الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## علاء المشني (8 نوفمبر 2011)

المساحه الاولى تحتاج 35 طن تبريد والثانيه تحتاج 17 طن تبريد


----------

